# windsor the hour



## a_la_playa (Jul 3, 2008)

so im thinking of getting a windsor the hour from bikesdirect, though they dont come with breaks. any suggestions on what kind i should be looking into? i am planning on converting to fixed next spring, if that makes any difference. thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Why not get one of the other BD bikes that come with brakes?.. I believe the Moto Messenger comes with brakes


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes - Messenger comes with brakes. Dawes SST comes with brakes and bullhorns. Both are unloading soon.

Windsor Clockwork is same bike as The Hour but with brakes. It will arrive in about 6 weeks. [yes; one of the colors will be orange]

New Kilo TT has front brake - due in about 4 weeks from now - along with Kilo TT Pro which has frt brake too

New Dawes MTA will have brakes and be a more 'budget' SS/FG - due in about 6 weeks.

New Moto Fantom Cross UNO has fixed/FW/and canti brakes with WTF spacing [wide tire friendly] - on the water now - due in 2 weeks

A very fun class of bikes that requires lots of choices
I like choices


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> . . . WTF spacing [wide tire friendly]


LOL, you better get a trademark registration on that! That's got Surly's FFF ('fatties fit fine') beat by a mile.


----------



## a_la_playa (Jul 3, 2008)

the hour is in my price range... the others are not


----------



## wolfboycyborg (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there any more info on the Clockwork at this time?

What are the main differences between it and the Hour?
What colors will it be produced in? 
I'm thinking of picking up the Hour but if the Clockwork has better components or comes in other colors, I might just buy that one.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

The CLOCKWORK page is up but not on the BDSite yet. 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/clockwork.htm
Guess theyre waiting till the pics of the other colors are done. 
(Only Black shown as of this post)
I wonder what the GLOSS ORANGE will look like.
So its $30 Diff from the MESSENGER (cost of the brakes)


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dunklegelb said:


> The CLOCKWORK page is up but not on the BDSite yet.
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/clockwork.htm
> Guess theyre waiting till the pics of the other colors are done.
> (Only Black shown as of this post)
> ...


Its the *EXCAT *same bikes as the Dawes SST except you get drops instead of Bullhorns.

Look at the specs.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

I'm liking this Clockwork ...

Mike, if you are reading, when can we expect to see pics of the other colors? I think I might go for the burgundy or more than likely the orange if it looks right (I have enough black bikes).


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

RC28 said:


> I'm liking this Clockwork ...
> 
> Mike, if you are reading, when can we expect to see pics of the other colors? I think I might go for the burgundy or more than likely the orange if it looks right (I have enough black bikes).


These bikes are late
just now sailed - should be in about 3 or 4 weeks from now

Orange looks great
Burgundy is very dark - in person nice; on computer looks like almost black

We are keeping price real low on this bike - $329
very nice setup and quality stuff on the bike
I'm happy with it


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> very nice setup and quality stuff on the bike
> I'm happy with it


Nice bike, but I would ONLY call the wheels and cranks quality.

I have the SST and OVERALL, I am very happy. I got excatly what I wanted and paid for.

But these are NOT quality parts; overally quality or finish -

Stem
Post
headset
Bars
Bar Tape
Brakes
Freewheel
Tires

Will these bikes come with 28c tires like the specs, or 25c like mine did?

I have 2 riding buddies that like my SST and looking at the CW.

I gave an overall positive reccomendation.

What would Powdr coating these frames cost you instad of paint? I thing add say $30 to the price for PC would make these a KILLER value. At least you know the frame would be a pretty good frame to upgrade parts in the future. The SST paint nics and scratches easily.

Again, at the pricepoint you are selling these at, they are nice bikes and quality in the overall sense. Enough where I might get another budget FGSS from you guys.

I just hope the wheels will not come damaged.

BTW, the new Kilo pro is Grape looks KILLER. Maybe my next bike.


----------



## cglazowski (Jul 16, 2007)

I have had this Windsor, The Hour for two years now. I use it as a commuter, and it has performed flawlessly.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

and another variation.


----------



## Vitus_979 (Jul 13, 2008)

any pics of the orange clockwork yet?


----------

